# Tireless Teen Volunteer Soldiers on Despite Illness (Sea Cadet)



## Strike (17 Mar 2005)

PUBLICATION:  Red Deer Advocate 
DATE:  2005.03.16 
SECTION:  General 
PAGE:  A1 
BYLINE:  Zielinski, Susan 
PHOTO:  Gerling, Jerry 
ILLUSTRATION: Deryck Scott Reade: gives to others first. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tireless teen volunteer soldiers on despite illness

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing can stop Lacombe's Deryck Scott Reade from helping others - not even two brain tumor surgeries. 

His tireless volunteer efforts earned the 17-year-old a Great Kid Award recently in Edmonton. 

The annual award is handed out to 100 children and youths in Alberta. Recipients were chosen from 181 nominations reviewed by a panel of MLAs and community members. 

Reade was nominated by his principal Jayson Lovell of Lacombe Composite High School, school counsellor Christine Mather and football coach Brian Ross. 

"He just does a lot. He's a tremendous inspiration for other students and a great role model," Lovell said. 

Last September, Reade spearheaded Lacombe's first annual Walk For Life and raised $1,900 for the Brain Tumor Foundation. In December, he handed out 138 toy sheep from Sleep Country Canada to children at Stollery Children's Hospital and raised more than $800 for the hospital. 

Last Friday, Reade helped out at a barbecue at Lacombe's Shop Easy Foods to raise money for the Youth For Christ project for a mission trip to East Hastings Street in Vancouver. 

Over the years, Reade has raised almost $10,000 for various organizations. 

"He's the kind of guy who gives to others first," Lovell said. 

Reade had surgery to remove a brain tumor when he was two. Last June another tumor the size of a toonie was removed from his right temporal lobe. 

"It could take one to two to three years until he's totally recovered," said his mother Leona Reade. 

He's still taking medication for headaches. 

Leona called her oldest son a big guy with a big heart. 

The avid volunteer has regularly participated in the MS Society's Super Cities Walk and Bike Tour. He's involved with Big Brothers and Big Sisters, and <sea> <cadets>. 

"He's been doing this since he's been old enough to do it. I think he just wants to set out and help other kids," his mother said. 

"He's just Deryck." 

Reade wants to go to SAIT to study to become a chef. 

Leona said he has a knack for throwing ingredients together. 

Reade said it can be hard to fit volunteer activities into his school and sports schedule. But people have always responded to help make his fundraising events a success. 

"I think you just really have to think outside the box," Reade said.


----------



## 407QOCH (17 Mar 2005)

Wow, good job.


----------



## Saorse (18 Mar 2005)

Situations like these really put the entire cadet program into perspective.


----------

